# Guinea Pig Cages



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

I am down to my last guinea pig after a few years of rescuing an keeping. I have two large indoor cages in good condition going spare. If anyone would like them please pm me. I do not want anything for them but you would have to collect. I live in the Stockport area.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

how lovely of you, Have you though of giving to rescue so they could sell on/use? not sure if there is any near you x


----------

